# Thrunite TN11



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

The new Thrunite TN11 is in stores now. The specs I can find, but no reviews/video's/ beam-shots. Does anyone know more about this light?

TN11 Specs
LED: Cree XM-L LED T6 with a lifespan of 50,000hours
Use one 18650 or 2*CR123A batteries or 3 Cr123A.( *one extended tube included* )
Rated operation voltage 2.7v to12v
Crenellated SS bezel
Removable SS clip
Copper base plate for more efficient heat 
Shiny smooth reflector and get perfect beam
Max light output:830lumens.When use 3 or 4 Cr123A or 2 18650 rechargeable batteries. Max output for 10 minutes and then down to 85% (extended tube are not included in the package)->does come with one extension tube.)
Max runtime:745hours(0.2 lumens) 
Runtime: 75 minute for 1 18650 (2600MAH) down to 50%. 47minutes down to 50%(3CR123A )
Max beam distance:355m
Peak beam intensity:28900cd
Impact resistance:1.2m
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard
154mm(length)x41mm(bezel diameter)25.4mm(Body diameter)
Weight:165g( without battery)
Made of durable aircraft grade aluminum
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Battery reverse protection function. And batteries low indication(it will flash when voltage down to 2.7v)

http://www.thrunite.com/en/ProductView.aspx?id=47


----------



## yliu (Sep 11, 2011)

What's the max brightness with 2 Cr123s?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Emailed Thrunite about the extension tube. It come with one extension tube to fit 3* cr123a.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

yliu said:


> What's the max brightness with 2 Cr123s?


 I have no idea. All the info what I could find, is on the website of Thrunite.


----------



## infinus (Sep 11, 2011)

Where is it in stores?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

infinus said:


> Where is it in stores?


 http://www.qualityflashlights.eu/termekekmainGe.php?csoportid=177#230


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

The weird thing is. The website of Thrunite says; To get max output; use 2* 18650. But the light itself can hold 1* 18650. You need 2* extension tubes to put 2* 18650 in it.
In the package is only 1* extension tube. Where do I get another extension tube???

( according to qualityflashlights.eu this comes with in the package; Includes neck lanyard, belt holster, removable pocket clip and extension tube for the use of 3 CR123 batteries. )


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 11, 2011)

And no info of max brightness on one 18650 or 2x123a from what I can see. Hopefully this is just a short-lived oversight; if it wasn't Thrunite, I'd say the ad is almost deceptive, but I think they'll provide the rest of the info in time


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

1* 18650 will give 650 ANSI lumens, says qualityflashlights.eu


----------



## enomosiki (Sep 11, 2011)

This thing behaves exactly like Scorpion V2 but does away with its fragile tailcap that I always found to be a liability.

Definitely a GET.

I just placed an order for it, and should have it in a few days. Expect a first impression review when I get it.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2011)

enomosiki said:


> This thing behaves exactly like Scorpion V2 but does away with its fragile tailcap that I always found to be a liability.
> 
> Definitely a GET.
> 
> I just placed an order for it, and should have it in a few days. *Expect a first impression review when I get it*.


thanks


----------



## kj2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just found 3 pic of some kind of beam-shot.
using 1* 18650;




with 2* *18500*




with 2* cr123




( http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=870 )


----------



## specimen (Sep 12, 2011)

You can find the information you need here.

http://www.flashlightmania.com/read.php?tid-168.html

http://www.flashlightmania.com/read.php?tid-172.html


Use google translate to help you.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks @specimen


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks from me too specimen. One thing, there is occasional disagreement between those translated pages and this thread... for example those pages claim the tn10 has the same overall length as tn11, I imagine the tn10 is shorter but not entirely certain


----------



## kj2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Thanks from me too specimen. One thing, there is occasional disagreement between those translated pages and this thread... for example those pages claim the tn10 has the same overall length as tn11, I imagine the tn10 is shorter but not entirely certain


 according Thrunite, the TN10 is; 148mm(length)x35mm(bezel diameter)25.4mm(Body diameter)
TN11 is; 154mm(length)x41mm(bezel diameter)25.4mm(Body diameter)


----------



## kj2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just had contact with qualityflashlights.eu. The TN11 does come with ONE extension tube. If you want to use 2* 18650 batteries, you must buy one extra extension tube.

Edit; a extra extension tube will cost €3,- (about; 4.08 U.S. dollars)


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok. Normally I want to read all the reviews/ or see video's before I order a light. But i couldn't wait for this one 
So Today I ordered one, plus an extra extension tube, so I can use 2* 18650 batteries for max power/output.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Qualityflashlights.eu changed the info on there website;
" Can be powered by 2 x CR123 or 1 x 18650 battery or 3 x CR123 (with included extension tube fitted). To achieve maximum output the supplied extension tube should be fitted allowing the use of 3 x CR123 cells. Max output for 10 minutes and then down to 85%." - "Max light output: 830lumens. When using 3 CR123 batteries."

Thrunite says; ""Max light output:830lumens.When use 3 or 4 Cr123A or 2 18650 rechargeable batteries." 

So the question is; Can it handle 2* 18650? I assume that Thrunite knows his products best.

Edit; Thrunite confirm it can take 2 18650


----------



## yowzer (Sep 15, 2011)

The voltage of 3 CR123s is greater than that of 2 li-ions, so, yes, it can handle 2 18650s with 2 extensions so they fit. Another option is 2 18500s and one extension tube. Less runtime, though.


----------



## yliu (Sep 19, 2011)

Meh, I thought it runs at 830 lumen with 2 CR123 or an 18650. There are other lights as well with similar brightness using 3 or 4 cells.

Anyway, how does it perform with 2 RCR123s?


----------



## enomosiki (Sep 19, 2011)

yliu said:


> Meh, I thought it runs at 830 lumen with 2 CR123 or an 18650. There are other lights as well with similar brightness using 3 or 4 cells.
> 
> Anyway, how does it perform with 2 RCR123s?



If you are using two RCR123s with 3.7V, expect it to have the same output as two 18650, albeit with _greatly_ reduced runtime.


----------



## davyro (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm using it with 3 cr123's & the performance is amazing well worth the money.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2011)

After a long wait. Finally mine is here  - and damn! this thing is bright


----------



## boxerdog23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this light a good choice for my police duty belt....is it durable???


----------



## Warp (Nov 22, 2011)

boxerdog23 said:


> Is this light a good choice for my police duty belt....is it durable???



I would think so, yes. (I have one)

Throw an 18650 in it, have CR123 (and/or 18650) as backup...should make a great duty light.




yliu said:


> Meh, I thought it runs at 830 lumen with 2 CR123 or an 18650. There are other lights as well with similar brightness using 3 or 4 cells.
> 
> Anyway, how does it perform with 2 RCR123s?



Even on two cells or on a single 18650 this thing is _bright_


It noticeably out performs my Eagletac T20C2 mkii XM-L T6, which is rated 580 ANSI. I'd wager the TN11 on a single 18650 is still 700+ lumens OTF, easy.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 22, 2011)

boxerdog23 said:


> Is this light a good choice for my police duty belt....is it durable???


I think it is  - in the short version ( with 1*18650/2* cr123) is great for your belt. Gives plenty of light, you can easily switch from mode, not to heavy,
and it can take a beating.


----------



## enomosiki (Nov 22, 2011)

boxerdog23 said:


> Is this light a good choice for my police duty belt....is it durable???



I've dropped it a few times and it has stood up to the impact fine. However, the problem with a light of this size and weight is that, when you drop it, it will hit the ground hard, so YMMV.



Warp said:


> It noticeably out performs my Eagletac T20C2 mkii XM-L T6, which is rated 580 ANSI. I'd wager the TN11 on a single 18650 is still 700+ lumens OTF, easy.



~900 OTF lumens initially on all battery configurations. 750 ANSI lumens on both 1x18650 or 2xCR123A. The problem with using 1x18650 configuration is that the light has very little regulation. With 2xCR123A, however, you have at least of ten minutes of solid regulation.


----------



## Warp (Nov 29, 2011)

The TN11 is on backorder at light junction. Doe anybody have it in stock in the States?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tried today, to put on the clip. Noway, that fits, and if so- scratches will come on to it. No clip for me..


----------



## ginger1302 (Dec 30, 2011)

I took the tailcap off then took off the ring on it. After that you can slide the clip down on it with a little effort. Screw the ring back down after its on and you should be set.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2011)

ginger1302 said:


> I took the tailcap off then took off the ring on it. After that you can slide the clip down on it with a little effort. Screw the ring back down after its on and you should be set.


gonna try that tomorrow  thanks


----------



## ciccio90 (Mar 8, 2012)

news from possesor of tn11????? im pending between TN11 and Viking X!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillySAW951 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wonder if the TN11S has a shallower reflecter or if it still has the same does anyone know if the TN11S has more spill because I know the TN11 doesn't have much but its a very great range compact light.


----------



## turboBB (Jun 11, 2012)

The reflectors are identical @ 34.6mm diam x 32.3mm depth. You can check this thread for comparo of indoor shots.

Hope that helps,
Tim


----------



## BillySAW951 (Jun 12, 2012)

Was lookin to purchaseing this light but managed to find the Thrunite tn11S model so went an picked that one up it looks as if that one had a Better UI and better grip texturing Im also wondering if it has more spill then its original tn11 because the head has a different design.


----------

